# Started hitting a draw -> hook



## drew83 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I played last Thursday & brother in law commented after a few holes I have started hitting a "nice draw" & how I did it? My answer was no idea.

However, on occasion, this draw became a hook (and a few times a pull hook).

Can anyone tell me why/how this happens bearing in mind that at set up I don't "feel" like I set up or swing any different? 

Brother in law couldn't see any difference either when the hook etc came into play.

This is with all clubs Driver - SW.....& the hook/pull hook can appear at any point. 

Cheers

Drew


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm in the same boat, Drew... I'll be watching this thread with interest


----------



## drew83 (Oct 20, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I'm in the same boat, Drew... I'll be watching this thread with interest 

Click to expand...

hoping someone comes up with a "cunning plan"........


----------



## Craigg (Oct 20, 2015)

It's only a matter of time then. Well on the way to a dose of the old J Arthurs!


----------



## Astraeus (Oct 20, 2015)

I have recently done likewise.

For me it was the result of a slower swing allowing me the opportunity to get my wrists turned over through impact. It is a far more enjoyable shot than the fade it replaced. By fade, I mean slice...


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			It's only a matter of time then. Well on the way to a dose of the old J Arthurs!
		
Click to expand...

Shurrup man :rofl:


----------



## drew83 (Oct 20, 2015)

Craigg said:



			It's only a matter of time then. Well on the way to a dose of the old J Arthurs!
		
Click to expand...

???


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 20, 2015)

Personally, my draw turns into a hook when I don't get my lower body turning early enough at the top of the swing. I have a tendency to get a bit armsy and not use the lower body at all. Swing plane gets really flat, and the lower body barely moves. Give this a watch:

[video=youtube;fNZoeLyuOzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNZoeLyuOzA[/video]


----------



## lex! (Oct 20, 2015)

Same for me, I've now got a smother hook off the tee that is very destructive. I am sure its due to not enough body rotation and overuse of the arms but cant seem to fix it.


----------



## Craigg (Oct 20, 2015)

drew83 said:



			???
		
Click to expand...

J. Arthur Rank. (shank)


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 20, 2015)

Cheers for that video Dan, I shall give it some thought.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 20, 2015)

It really helped me. Obviously it may not be the same issue for you as it was for me, and it's impossible to say without seeing your swing, but if it's the same problem I've been having, then the video will definitely help!


----------



## drew83 (Oct 21, 2015)

cheers for the vid dan. I will have to look at home as youtube vids don't play through work connection.

Craigg, why would you say such a nasty thing?.....  :0)


----------



## Craigg (Oct 21, 2015)

drew83 said:



			cheers for the vid dan. I will have to look at home as youtube vids don't play through work connection.

Craigg, why would you say such a nasty thing?.....  :0)
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry old bean.
 I had a lovely draw once, turned to a hook, turned to a pull hook, turned to a J Arthur. The only thing that got rid of it was a couple of weeks off from golf. Call it a re-boot if you will. Nasty business lol. Can strike when you least expect it...........Ignore me , put it right out of your mind....especially when at address......................NO. I SAID RIGHT OUT OF YOUR MIND....DON'T GIVE IT AN INCH OR IT'S IN!


----------



## MarkA (Oct 21, 2015)

Craigg said:



 Sorry old bean.
 I had a lovely draw once, turned to a hook, turned to a pull hook, turned to a J Arthur. The only thing that got rid of it was a couple of weeks off from golf. Call it a re-boot if you will. Nasty business lol. Can strike when you least expect it...........Ignore me , put it right out of your mind....especially when at address......................NO. I SAID RIGHT OUT OF YOUR MIND....DON'T GIVE IT AN INCH OR IT'S IN!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Im just recovering and its all about your body rotation ( or lack of)  it took me 3 lessons to start getting it sorted after not playing for 12 months having had 4 miserable rounds   - believe me you do not want a dose of the J Arthurs!


----------

